# Building Cement Weights, any body have designs that work?



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Going to build weights out of concrete for deep dropping and Gladiator fishing. Does anyone have designs that work? Weights are going to be from 2 lbs to 10lbs. 

I am trying to figure out a design for a mold that can be reused, something with good "stream-line-ability" ( no drag). 

Anyone have any ideas for a mold? I am thinking about using small orange cones (2) that are clamped together as the mold so each side can be pulled apart after drying. Might have a seam in the center but that can be removed easly. Will also leave hole at top of one of the cones to install a wire to use as a connection point. 

Just brain storming, has anybody had experience with making there own deep drop weights?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Know a guy that uses 16 oz beer cans, good excuse to drink 'em I guess. He does not remove the can, he thinks the Bud Light teaser will draw in more bites.
Good luck.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Iron window weights*

Maybe Olshans or another used building materials place has some. They weigh 7 to 9 lbs usually and are as dense and streamlined as you will get. I made a monster rig. 200 feet of 1/4 inch line.....iron weight.....250 lb braided cable...big circle hook. I planned to cleat it to the boat and drop it if I get broke off by big ajs....never used it yet. I have some pvc with a cap on one end just long enough to store it so it doesnt beat up the boat.

I also use one for an offshore fish marker marker buoy I have.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Big PVC pipe (like a small water main). Smaller PVC pipe (like a sprinkler pipe) as a sleeve for a rope to slide through and a sack of Quikcrete....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

For larger sizes, the density of the material becomes critical. Thats where lead really shines. It has a minimal tendency to glide/fly to the side.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The boys from Bud 'n Mary's in Islamorada use a section of pvc pipe that has been cut in half as a mold and use big hose clamps to pinch the pieces together. Pour in concrete and set a steel eye bolt. Their's are 15lb flat bottom, nothing fancy and they sure seem to catch the heck out of daytime swords.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*wait....*

built a bunch from 6" pvc pipe...glue cap to one end...good stiff wire, I twist an eye on with plenty zig zag the length of the pipe..fill w/concrete...bout as cheap/environmental as you can make for something your going to leave on bottom.....:goldfish:


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

That PVC pipe with hose clamp idea sounds good. Different ID pipes will make smaller and larger ones. Good idea thanks. Instead of using an I-bolt might just use some stiff wire. Trying to minimize cost but still make something that will work. Lead is just to expensive especially if your leaving 80% of them on the bottom. :brew:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

paper towell core works well with lead , not sure bout crete always used lead , may not heavy enough with cement
crete peeples broke loose in the bilge could cause pump malfunction


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Just wait there a minute Konan*

When Booby Trap comes down south to see us, we can snitch a couple used ones off their rig, complete with Deep drop leaders if Capt Ahab will let us...LOL. Then we'll follow those Roofers out and learn a thing or two on how to use them since we missed the Seminar on Deep Droppin. I already got the first Round at El Jeffe's Covered...
Port Mansfield....a Small little Drinkin Town with a Fishin Problem..


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea thanks big pappa for skipping the siminar to come to my wedding. I appreciate it. Maybe capt ahab can shoot us in the right direction.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Big Papa - y'all going swording off South Texas? Hmmm. Sure would like to know if you found any down by these parts. Put us on the map, cap'n!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

This summer we will boat one. Just got to work out the knots first. 

I want to drop a live horse mullet down with a disco light and strap in.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*GONNA TRY LIKE #ELL BEFORE I DIE*



Swells said:


> Hey Big Papa - y'all going swording off South Texas? Hmmm. Sure would like to know if you found any down by these parts. Put us on the map, cap'n!


Swells, we've always been the Lucky ones when we're all together down there. Ahab has commited to bring the Crew down. Shoot man, we might even get them to stab a new roof on the Casa for us and then Maybe they'll share some "Classified" Adult Beverage Deep drop talk with us since My Best freinds son was Actually getting Married during the Seminar they did on Sword Droppin. We tried to Talk Konan out of getting Married(at least I did) but those two crazy Love Birds wouldn't listen to me. We'd love to put P.M. on the Sword Map. If we catch one big Enuff, we'll have a Port Mansfield Blackened Sword Dinner for The Whole Darned Town..
El Jeffe's has a "you kill it, We'll Grill it" and Chubby Says He'll get it done if we drag it in. We have Big Big Dreams of a Sword or two, so who knows?
If Those Roofers can catch 100 of them, I think this Car guy can land at least one or two...LOL..we will see. We're all plannin a Perdido trip for around June, Blind Date, J,Gale, Big Daddy & His boy Konan, Chad Kinney w/Bam Bam and one or Two more. Hopefully Booby Trap will be down there when we go. 
Flat seas and Tight lines to ya. See you soon.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

So let's hear it. Who's caught a swordfish down here south of 27 degrees? Or verified one caught?


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

1st rule of Sword Club is" We do not talk about Sword Club".


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

All I heard was if you drive out to the floaters you prolly blasted right past some prime swordfish grounds.


----------



## Bigred1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Old nuts-bolts-scrap iron-Kwikcrete ... 3 to 17 lbs. Use any shaped plastic cup or bottle you prefer.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

red neck fishing haha


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I have used scrap rebar, as well as cast iron and galvanized pipe. 3/4" rebar is heavy. I'm not too proud to stop by a construction dumpster when someone is remodeling in my hood.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone know what the density of quick crete cement is? 


I am going to try and build some weights this weekend and want to get my measurments correct.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cement sinks slow, wables and spins... It is not really a good weight for swordfishing the Texas coast.. It will work but is a realy slow drop process and is only good on a break away system wich will not produce as many fish here.... We are slow trolling the swords here and to do that you will need something that moves smoother through the water... If you are fishing float rigs here it will work but is still a long drop process... When fishing break away rigs you also don't know how deep the fish are when they bite so it makes it hard to patern them for multiple fish days... We use lead stick weights, cannon ball weights, window weights, and last choice but does work 1" rebar ( drill a hole in the top for an eye ).. Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Capt do you use spreader bars when day dropping? 

I am trying to find some lead that I can get for cheap.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

No spreader bars....


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Cement is OK here. Just don't use it in California!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Lead cannon balls are probably the best, followed by old fashioned window sash weights if you can find them. The EPA and California tend to frown on the use of lead, which is a toxic metal that can leach into the environment (oil & gas drilling also results in significant lead and mercury emissions). For a while there was a proposal to ban lead in fishing gear - not sure where that went. if you buy fishing lures from California, like lead jig heads and lead paint, there's usually a notice like "This Product Contains Lead."

So steel is more technically correct, and any iron and steel is fairly benign, safe stuff. The ocean could actually use some iron to help act as a nutrient for marine life. At one time, researchers were experimenting with broascasting iron oxide (rust) into parts of the ocean to stimulate plankton growth, which would then reduce Al Gore's dang Global Warming.

Concrete isn't a bad option, again fairly safe for marine life and fishies, but as Capt. Ahab notes it has poor density to mass ratios which results in a poor sinking rate, other than as used for artificial reefing (CCA culverts, Tom Hilton reef condos, etc.). 

One option I haven't tried for swording, and I don't think Capt. Ahab does this, is to use a downrigger with a lead cannonball, and using a Aftco line clip, run a second like with the actual swordfish (or whatever) terminal gear. This can get fouled but if you slowly tow it, the last 15 feet of leader and lights and squid/bait will drift behind the cannonball like a tail. We've fished for Nassau Grouper and large Mutton Snapper like that off the Bahamas. 

The downrigger sometimes has a line counter and your fishing rod isn't loaded up with all the weight. Upon a bite, the fishing rod gets the load with very good sensitivity, and a crewman simply flips the downrigger to the Up position to get it out of the way, FISH ON! :cheers:


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

The down diggers might be worth a try.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have used downriggers, === 15lb ball== 2600' of line off down rigger== 3000' of line off reel== :help:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> We have used downriggers, === 15lb ball== 2600' of line off down rigger== 3000' of line off reel== :help:


Good night, whaddya doing, aiming for the sperm whale or something, hoss?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*DON'T NEED NO STINKIN WEIGHTS*

Konan, if your gonna go with me, you're Bad Arse enuff to Free dive my rig down there with a Flashlight and i want you to hand feed the Hook hidden in the Squid to my new State Record Sword. Then you need to Jerk on the line 3 times and I'll know it's time to start the reeling up. But you need to be sure and get back up to the boat because your Gonna have to Haul his Big Arse Over the side Because the door opening is gonna be too Small to slide him thru. And Then You'll need to make me a Cold Whiskey drink Cuz all the Hollerin is gonna make me really thirsty. Those Electric Reels really take alot out of me You know. Then you're gonna have to do the Same for your Dad too, but by then you'll be too tired to make him a Whiskey so I'll get that one for you. Love ya Blainer....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Might be able to get him down about 250 with scuba gear and some fattie squidders, could work. Need a no-moon trip where the swords run a little more shallow. But dang, don't pull up the boy too fast, he'll get the bends and let the feesh go!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

You might send a pm to Hotrod, I think he made some nice cement deep drops covered by PVC that were easy to store/Handel/use that wouldn't scratch your boat up and easy to make.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Wait a second here. Dont get me wrong I love Big Pappa and Big Daddy, but if I am going to free dive my arse 2300', hand feed a new world record, and swim back up.......

Some one better have a whiskey for me when i reach the surface! :birthday2


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*2300 FEET?????*



Konan said:


> Wait a second here. Dont get me wrong I love Big Pappa and Big Daddy, but if I am going to free dive my arse 2300', hand feed a new world record, and swim back up.......
> 
> Some one better have a whiskey for me when i reach the surface! :birthday2


Apparently you haven't been doin your home work my Man. we need to be in 1000-1500 feet of water with good structure/drops & canyons and we're dropping 150, 200 & 300 feet in a slow drift. I got Faith in you.. You can Free dive that far, Load my Giant and get me a Whiskey. Then do it again fer your Pop.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> Good night, whaddya doing, aiming for the sperm whale or something, hoss?


 Just trying to save yall some time.... 1750' to bottom.. Consider scope in down rigger line and then the scope in the line to the rod and reel...Its much harder than it sounds... The drag on your gear( bait, light, leader ) at 1800' tryng to troll on top of that is very hard to figure and after you pop loose at 1500' about 10 times and have to hand crank or push the button all that line back up several times your day is over. I was just trying to help out with something I have put an uncountable amount of days into... Articles written about day dropping have never given enough info to people to realy get it they only give basics.... Cement blocks are a primitive way of getting to the bottom, a bag of rocks works about as good I would think.. Even hand cranking with a 10lb lead stick weight we are fishing 2300'-2700' of line out in 1700'-1800' of water when trolling our daytime sword rigs... Trolling the rig at 1.5 to 2 knots is one of the keys to getting the 8-10 shots a day.... Not happening with cement and down riggers... Just trying to help.... Sorry Swells ..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I got me a secret spot let's see who can get tight first, blind date or Gettin Jiggy!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll take your advise capt. I am trying to find some cheap lead.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Konan said:


> I'll take your advise capt. I am trying to find some cheap lead.


 Window weights dipped in rubber.... Rebar wrapped in electrical tape... All good but fast and first class LEAD STICKS....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well alrighty then, I'll go with the straight skinny if'n ya say so. I do like how them ROV ops use waterproof tape on near everything, way cool. Myself, I think yo been farming some very good numbers and breaks. Back in the 80's my highliner friend from Cortez down by Tampa could score 10,000 pounds of swords in only two nights and three days by the Loop Current, hella good numbers. Yup, this old dawg still got more to learn, I s'pose. It's all in the strategy, I betcha.

No whiskey until the bote is clean, ya swabies!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats alot of swords my brother... I have fished with several fellas that used to long line and they have some incredible stories of some monster fish.... Nothing like taking it all in over a couple of wiskeys or 3 or 4 or 5... LOL Capt. Ahab


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Water - 63# Per CF
Concrete - 138# CF
Rebar - 495# CF
Lead - 708# CF


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Concrete leads suck. I use thin sticks like the Bobby trap! I also make them out off steel stock then powder coat them black. You can also dip them in liquid rubber. The steel stock I use is 2" X 13"1/4 long = 15 lbs I also make 10 lbs same thickness 2" 12" x 3/4 long= 10 lbs
8"x 3/4 long = 7lbs Hope this helps guys I will forward pics of my leads to the Booby Trap! since I don't know how to post up. As for the eye I have taped a ring on top but a welded eye is better.


Get tight sucka!!!!!!
DL :texasflag


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Again...window weights are a no-brainer.*

Do I have to find some for you in Houston?....well OK...how 'bout these found in 30 second search. 26 of them for $40 bucks. http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/2314766440.html


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Concrete leads suck. I use thin sticks like the Bobby trap! I also make them out off steel stock then powder coat them black. You can also dip them in liquid rubber. The steel stock I use is 2" X 13"1/4 long = 15 lbs I also make 10 lbs same thickness 2" 12" x 3/4 long= 10 lbs
> 8"x 3/4 long = 7lbs Hope this helps guys I will forward pics of my leads to the Booby Trap! since I don't know how to post up. As for the eye I have taped a ring on top but a welded eye is better.
> 
> Get tight sucka!!!!!!
> DL :texasflag


Here is the pic DL sent of his weights.... Capt. Ahab Nice info DL....PS Love the visor...


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok first. I will buy weights. Second I am in Colorado dreaming of fishing in texas and playing beer pong with the football crew. Miss my salt water. Will someone please go kill a fish so I don't have to fly down and do it my self.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Konan said:


> Ok first. I will buy weights. Second I am in Colorado dreaming of fishing in texas and playing beer pong with the football crew. Miss my salt water. Will someone please go kill a fish so I don't have to fly down and do it my self.


Its coming soon my friend.... The wind will lay... Big Papa will hit them from the west, We will hit them from the East... You just jump in the middle... I think Texas fisherman are pretty mad at the fish right now... LOL


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

You have no idea how bad I miss the pond. I am done with field session on the 26 of may driving straight down to poc the 27 of may and going out for some swords. One more year and I will get a job intexas and play on the coast every weekend.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Brett as soon as I get my *** down I am killing a sword. I got second round of beverages.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> Do I have to find some for you in Houston?....well OK...how 'bout these found in 30 second search. 26 of them for $40 bucks. http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/2314766440.html


 Yes sir.... That was a good deal... Just dip in liquid rubber and ready to go.....


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Konan said:


> I'll take your advise capt. I am trying to find some cheap lead.


Stop by your local tire shops.. Ex: Discount tire. They trash all the used tire weights when they balance tires. A buddy of mine reloads ammo and hits em up all the time. They are happy to get rid of em.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thanks Capt ( Ahab)*

Brett, that Booby trap! visor has caught a few swords on the east coast my brother.:fish:

Get Tight Sucka!!!!!!!!

DL :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Brett, that Booby trap! visor has caught a few swords on the east coast my brother.:fish:
> 
> Get Tight Sucka!!!!!!!!
> 
> DL :texasflag


I know it has my brother here is a pic you sent me last year from good old Florida !!! Capt. Ahab


----------

